# italohablante



## _Husby_

Ciao a tutti!

Vorrei chiedere se c'è una parola in italiano che significhi "parlanti della lingua italiana". Noi, sia in spagnolo che catalano, diciamo _italohablante _e _italoparlant_. . Ho cercato su Internet ma sembra che non si usi la forma "italoparlante" in lingua italiana. Sì ho trovato, invece, "italofono", ma secondo il dizionario Treccani è una parola che si usa speciale per riferirsi a parlanti stranieri. Cosa ne pensate? Avete o non avete una parola per designare *tutti* i parlanti di italiano?

Grazie


----------



## flljob

Según el diccionario Treccani, arabo parlante es quien habla árabe. Supongo que se podría decir "italiano parlante".
O, también, "italofono".

Saludos


----------



## King Crimson

flljob said:


> Según el diccionario Treccani, arabo parlante es quien habla árabe. Supongo que se podría decir "italiano parlante".
> O, también, "italofono".
> 
> Saludos



“Italiano parlante” solo significaría un italiano que está hablando (es un falso amigo).


----------



## flljob

Y si cambio el orden, ¿cambia el significado?:
Parlante italiano.

Saludos y gracias


----------



## King Crimson

No había considerado esta opción, pero ahora que la mencionas me suena bien (y veo que hay muchos ejemplos excelentes en Internet, clic).
A ver lo que opinan los demás _parlanti italiano_
Ciao


----------



## Eli.C

Credo che entrambe le forme siano giuste ed esprimano il concetto di "persona di madrelingua italiana", ma personalmente mi sembra più azzeccata "italofono/i"; "parlante/i italiano" non mi convince fino in fondo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Eli.C said:


> Credo che entrambe le forme siano giuste ed esprimano il concetto di "persona di madrelingua italiana", ma personalmente mi sembra più azzeccata "italofono/i"; "parlante/i italiano" non mi convince fino in fondo.



Allora perchè non addirittura "madrelingua italiano", che è l'espressione che usano tutti (a memoria non ricordo nessun italiano definirsi "italofono")?


----------



## Eli.C

Paulfromitaly said:


> Allora perchè non addirittura "madrelingua italiano", che è l'espressione che usano tutti (a memoria non ricordo nessun italiano definirsi "italofono")?



Hai ragione! Ma dipende anche dal contesto in cui Husby vuole inserire il termine/espressione immagino.


----------



## King Crimson

Infatti, dipende tutto dal contesto: "italiano madrelingua" è il termine che userei anch'io nel 99% dei casi e sicuramente in un contesto colloquiale, "italofono" e "parlante italiano" sono termini più tecnici (specialmente quest'ultimo, a giudicare dalle pagine web agganciate dalla mia ricerca, v. post 5) utilizzati (solo) in ambiti specialistici. Non ho citato "italiano madrelingua" nella mia risposta a flljob solo perché la sua domanda riguardava specificamente la correttezza del termine "parlante italiano".


----------



## FedeMema

In italiano non c'è un vocabolo unico equivalente allo spagnolo italohablante. "Madrelingua italiano" è l'espressione più corretta da un punto di vista del linguaggio comune e anche tecnicamente. Non sempre esiste la possibilità di tradurre con un unico vocabolo dalla lingua di partenza


----------



## Eli.C

King Crimson said:


> Infatti, dipende tutto dal contesto: "italiano madrelingua" è il termine che userei anch'io nel 99% dei casi e sicuramente in un contesto colloquiale, "italofono" e "parlante italiano" sono termini più tecnici (specialmente quest'ultimo, a giudicare dalle pagine web agganciate dalla mia ricerca, v. post 5) utilizzati (solo) in ambiti specialistici. Non ho citato "italiano madrelingua" nella mia risposta a flljob solo perché la sua domanda riguardava specificamente la correttezza del termine "parlante italiano".



Concordo al 100%


----------



## _Husby_

Ciao!

Innanzitutto, grazie a tutti per la vostra risposta. 

Sì, conoscevo "madrelingua italiano", ma si userebbe anche per dire "paesi madrelingua italiano"? Ad esempio nella frase: 
_
Conosci la cultura dei paesi madrelingua italiano? _

Per evitare dire: conosci la cultura dei paesi dove si parla l'italiano?

Inoltre, e come dicevo nel primo messaggio, il Treccani dice che italofono è specialmente un parlante della lingua italiana non italiano. Lo percepite così o considerate che anche gli abitanti dell'Italia sono italofoni? 

Grazie di nuovo!


----------



## Eli.C

Direi che probabilmente quando italofono si riferisce a um paese, non si tratta dell'italia, ma di altri paesi con una percentuale di individui che parlano italiano,  ma se riferito a persone non vedo problemi nel riferirlo a madrelingua italiani piuttosto che a stranieri che parlano la lingua (tipo comunità italiana in svizzera o negli stati uniti).

Nel contesto che hai citato, l'unica possibilità è paese italofono; non puoi accostare "madrelingua" e "parlante" a "paese".


----------



## _Husby_

Eli.C said:


> Direi che probabilmente quando italofono si riferisce a um paese, non si tratta dell'italia, ma di altri paesi con una percentuale di individui che parlano italiano,  ma se riferito a persone non vedo problemi nel riferirlo a madrelingua italiani piuttosto che a stranieri che parlano la lingua (tipo comunità italiana in svizzera o negli stati uniti).
> 
> Nel contesto che hai citato, l'unica possibilità è paese italofono; non puoi accostare "madrelingua" e "parlante" a "paese".



Grazie  Comunque, stai attento quando dici "comunità italiana in Svizzera", non penso che i ticinesi considerino il Ticino una "comunità italiana", bensì un paese (il cantone svizzero Ticino) i cui cittadini sono madrelingua italiana.


----------



## Eli.C

_Husby_ said:


> Grazie  Comunque, stai attento quando dici "comunità italiana in Svizzera", non penso che i ticinesi considerino il Ticino una "comunità italiana", bensì un paese (il cantone svizzero Ticino) i cui cittadini sono madrelingua italiana.



Sì sì,  era una definizione molto generica per rendere il senso di italofono in quel contesto. Chiedo venia


----------

